# How long did you stay in the delivery suite after giving birth?



## Vesta

I'm just curious really, and wondering how long you stayed in the delivery suite after giving birth before being moved to the anti natal ward? I was there 10 hours which seems like a long time to me. Not that I'm complaining! Large private room, en suite bathroom... I'd have stayed there the entire time I was in the hospital if I had the chance! Plus only the mother's partner, and the new grandparents were allowed in the delivery suite. So it stopped the onslaught of visitors!


----------



## LouLou78

In my unit, from time of birth its a average of 2 hrs before you are on the ward. This allows for skin to skin, feed, observations, tea and toast, bath and midwife to do paperwork. Longer if there are concerns. :)


----------



## Rhio92

I gave birth at 3.48pm and went to the ward at about 6.30pm. In this time, we had skin to skin, got stitched up, quick look over baby from midwives, tea and toast (which I let FOB have because I didn't feel hungry at all, even after no food for 2 days!), shower and paperwork. It flew by though x


----------



## MummyNovember

I was there for 7hrs. I had to wait for a bed up in the ward. The midwives are amazing considering at the time they were short staffed. They had 4 midwives that were looking after 40 ladies on the ward! I would have liked the room i was in to have been cleaned up a bit a bit sooner than 4hrs later though! At the time you dont care what mess you make when your busy pushing but when you have to stare at it for hours afterwards its not nice lol


----------



## mummy2be...

I gave birth at quarter past Nine and left delivery at 4 am


----------



## Lully2011

I gave birth to twins at 4.01am and 4.16am, I got to my room just after 7am!


----------



## try4girl

Where I am at in the states it depends on what hospital you are at when I had my last son I delivered and stayed in the same room for two days. The hospital I am going to deliver in this time you switch. They told me about 2 hours after you deliver.


----------



## Danielleee

I gave birth at 05:51am, had skin to skin & fed baba, had a bath and left at 8am x


----------



## Jaysmummy

With my first it was around 2 hours, with my 2nd they left me in the room til they discharged me 7 hours later.

Hoping to go to the birthing centre this time so fingers crossed straight from the room too

xx


----------



## stardust599

LO was born around 5.30am, OH left about 6am for some sleep. I had some skin to skin til about 6.30 then the midwife dressed my LO for me while I ate some toast and had some juice. Then I was helped to shower and was moved to the ward (all private rooms) by around 7.30/8am.


----------



## xcharx

I was in delivery room for 12 hours after birth but I was being closely monitored due to losing 2L of blood x


----------



## dizzygirluk

Sounds great I would of loved the privacy.:)

I was sent straight to theater then onto the antenatal ward so I stayed for around an hour x


----------



## Amy-Lea

About 2 hours, they never sent me to a ward though i got my own room with bathroom.


----------



## rockabillymom

I was moved about 90 minutes after I gave birth. They wanted to make sure I ate something and the epidural was mostly worn off before they moved me


----------



## tmr1234

I had my LO at 9:30 and was home at 12pm staed int he room untill i went home. With my 1st was the same


----------



## Tacey

I had no idea people stayed on delivery that long! It was a little under an hour for me.


----------



## laura3103

at my hospital you stay in your own room you dont get moved to a ward most the time its in the room you give birth iin.


----------



## Celesse

DS was born around 8:30pm and it was gone 1am before I arrived on the ward. I needed to have a drip cos I bled loads.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Well i gave birth at 3.49am and moved over to th anti natal ward about 8am so around 4 hours. 
I had stiches so they had to stitch me up, i had a wash down, and tea and toast, I also had an epidural right at the end of my labour 30 mins before i gave birth so that might of been a factor for not moving over so quickly. As when they transferred me to the other bed to take to anti natal ward my legs were still quite numb.


----------



## sequeena

Just over 4 hours. Enough time for cuddles, me getting stitched up, half a cup of tea and half a slice of toast (the midwife brought tons of toast in but I was on such a high I could barely eat, I think I was in shock too I couldn't stop shaking :lol:), a shower, more cuddles, a phone call and then down to the maternity ward :)


----------



## lizardbreath

With jaymee an hour and that's just because my other room wasn't ready. 
With Katherine 5 minutes she was rushed off to icu so I got off the bed and went to see her my nurse tracked me down and yelled at me because she left for a minute and came back and I was gone but I was there for 5 minutes my daughter was more important then laying in bed especially since nothing was wrong with me


----------



## teal

My son was born just before 4pm and I didn't get to the ward until 10:30pm. I did spend 3 hours in theatre being stitched up though xx


----------

